# Wife cut her hair short



## Brad145

Ok, this may sound petty, but recently my wife of 9 years (together for 15) started cutting her hair really short. It was always about shoulder length before or a little longer, but now it's all buzzed in the back and pretty short up top too.

I've told her that I thought it looked better longer (very carefully of course) and was told that she liked it short and it doesn't matter what I like.

The problem is I really don't find the Hugh Grant look attractive on a woman, and our sex life is definitely suffering (though it wasn't great to begin with, see previous paragraph for insight into why) and I'm struggling with how to tell her that having a man's haircut makes her less attractive to me.

Sounds simple, but it has the potential to get really ugly, she seems to be cutting it shorter and shorter on a weekly basis based on the hair I find in the sink, I'm afraid she'll look like she's active military by Xmas.

I really can't see any way to tell her how I feel without a huge fight, any insight?


----------



## Trenton

Brad145 said:


> Ok, this may sound petty, but recently my wife of 9 years (together for 15) started cutting her hair really short. It was always about shoulder length before or a little longer, but now it's all buzzed in the back and pretty short up top too.
> 
> I've told her that I thought it looked better longer (very carefully of course) and was told that she liked it short and it doesn't matter what I like.
> 
> The problem is I really don't find the Hugh Grant look attractive on a woman, and our sex life is definitely suffering (though it wasn't great to begin with, see previous paragraph for insight into why) and I'm struggling with how to tell her that having a man's haircut makes her less attractive to me.
> 
> Sounds simple, but it has the potential to get really ugly, she seems to be cutting it shorter and shorter on a weekly basis based on the hair I find in the sink, I'm afraid she'll look like she's active military by Xmas.
> 
> I really can't see any way to tell her how I feel without a huge fight, any insight?


Ew.


----------



## 4sure

Tell her and if theres a fight then let it be.

I had to giggle at this reason being. 13 years of marriage and the biggest fight we ever got into was over my hair. I cut it although not that short, but I dyed my brown hair blonde. My husband came unglued.
He told me he loves the way I look why do I want to change. When I told him everyone loved my hair he says, "well I'm not everyone." He thought I didn't value his feelings, and didn't care what he wanted, and put everyones opinion above his. That wasn't true, but that's how he felt.

Now my h has dark hair that I love, am a freak over. In the heat of arguing he said, "well I'll dye my hair blonde." Without thinking I said, "don't you dare, you will screw up your looks." Uh oh. The arguing ended, we both apologized, and the making up was oh so good.

So tell her.


----------



## Affaircare

I do have a suggestion. It's called W-T-F-S, and it stands for "When you..." "I think..." "I feel..." "Some I'm going to ask..." When you speak to your spouse this way, you identify your issues without blaming them, you share both what you think and what you feel (so that it works for either a Thinker or a Feeler), and you actually ask them if they would be willing to do something to "fix it." This gives them something to do, and it also gives them an opportunity to say "No I'm not willing but I am willing to do this..." Then you can negotiate until you two find something you both agree on enthusiastically. If you do not agree, don't "sacrifice" and say that you do...say that you disagree and would prefer X or Y. 

So here is an example for this specific incident: 

"*When you cut* your hair in this shorter hairdo
*I think *it looks masculine on you. I honestly do think you are a natural beauty but this hairdo doesn't work with your most attractive features in your face and cheeks and eyes.
*I feel* not as much attracted to you...and I really want to be attracted to you and find a hairdo that compliments your natural beauty! I also feel hurt that it seems like it doesn't matter to you if I'm attracted to you or not. 
*So I'd like to ask if you'd consider* growing your hair a little longer again and agree to get a couple hairdo magazines with me, and we can review them together and pick one that we both think would look cue but also meets your needs to be easy to style and take care of."


----------



## seeking sanity

Dude, I would kill for the type of problems you have. My advice is suck it up. Life is full of much bigger problems.


----------



## greenpearl

I have kept my hair long for 8 years. 

My husband told me that he likes women with long hair. He thinks that I definitely look prettier with long hair. Some women look pretty with short hair, like Halle Berry. 

It takes a long time to wash long hair, and a long time to dry. For several times I asked my husband if I can have a hair cut, he said OK but not too short. I don't ask him if I can have a hair cut anymore. Because I know he likes long hair, I'll just keep my long hair. 

My hair is about to my waist. It looks wavy and soft! 

I know I do a lot to maintain the woman my husband loves. He loves, he gets! It is not too much for me to do!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin

On the one hand, I think it's her hair, so you don't really get a say. But on the other hand, it's begun to affect your sex life and your feelings for her. 

You have to approach this delicately. I think Affaircare's advice is perfect. 

One other thought, because you mention that you keep finding hair in the sink that makes you think she's cutting it shorter and shorter...is it possible that she's doing it deliberately? Maybe she's deliberately trying to turn you off or annoy you? If things haven't been that good between you lately anyway, this might be something she's doing to try to get back at you or make some kind of point or something.


----------



## lbell629

I really don't ask my husband for permission to cut my hair. Yes, I know he likes it when it's longer, but longer hair gives me headaches as I am always pulling it back and I don't like spending an hour trying to style it. So I cut it, without asking him. I did ask him what he thought afterwards but it is my hair and I have to live with the effects of it. Is she cutting it shorter or just trimming it on a weekly basis as not to have it grow out?? So, are your feelings for your wife based on her hair cut or her response to your reaction to the hair cut?


----------



## F-102

Some short hair looks good on women, but I hate when they get it cut so short that it looks like a guy's. My mother did that in the late 70's-early 80's, and I resented it. Frankly, she looked like a diesel ****! When my W gets hers cut, it's sorta short, but in a cute, French "silent film star" style, and it's okay with me.
But one thing leaps oput at me-you find it getting shorter and hair in the sink. Perhaps this is indicative of a deeper problem, like an OCD, or this is her way of "cutting herself"?


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Well, she could do like me and have her short hair two different colors! 

My hair used to be long but it wasn't straight and wasn't curly. It would just not do much of anything. I permed it back in the late '80s and it was past my shoulders and looked pretty hot but after I had kids my hair would NOT take a perm so I had it shoulder length but I found I was always pulling it back and I looked older than my age.

Then I cut it and the difference was incredible. It dropped 5 years off me. Not only that, but it takes 5 minutes for me to fix up. Often I don't even have to dry it and it looks fine. For my lifestyle (working outside, driving in a convertible half the year, camping, kayaking, skiing, etc) it's perfect. Long hair is just too much of a pain. 

That said, I didn't get it cut like a guy. My hair is short on one side and longer on the other and I spike it up top. It's blonde up front, down one side (the longer side) and on top. It's dark, almost black, on the back and the other side.

I get a lot of compliments about it (my husband seems to like it) and it certainly is different and tends to go with the way I dress and reflects my personality. A lot of it has to do with the close relationship I have with my hair stylist too. She is easy to communicate with and we are of the same mindset so we work well together. 

I find that a lot of women just get their hair cut short but there's no real "style" to it. Sometimes it looks like someone stuck a bowl on their head and just cut around it. Maybe your wife needs to find a hair stylist who will give her a bit more style so that it's not so "guy-like" but be short and sexy. If she leaves it longer on top you might find the compromise you are both looking for. Perhaps you can pick up some magazines and go through them together and come up with a compromise that both of you you would like...One that you find appealing and that she can live with. 

One thing that does raise my eyebrows is her cutting it herself shorter and shorter. It sounds a bit "off" to me...almost like she's doing it out of resentment or has a deep seated problem. Sounds a bit like cutting. You cut (be it skin or hair) because you feel anxious and angry within yourself. As someone who has cut I can relate here. Have you noticed any other changes about her demeanor besides the hair? 

I'd be very careful and gentle with her. Give her a hug and ask her why she cut herself and keeps cutting it. Be supportive and for the time being focus on the other parts of her body that are attractive to you. Sounds like she's needing some lovin' and support and maybe some counseling too?


----------



## valaria

This post doesn't sound petty, it is petty. Maybe your wife doesn't have time to take care of long hair or maybe long just isn't manageable for her, if this is your biggest problem your are very fortunate indeed. Stop making any comments and maybe she'll grow it out on her own, but when you push someone they almost always push back and maybe that's what she's doing from some other pent up problem with you. Try being quiet and see what happens..


----------



## Brad145

Thanks for all the comments, reading what you have to say is almost as beneficial as writing out what i feel is the problem.

I spoke with her and she definitely likes it the way it is, though she is too cheap to pay for a hairdresser and keeps trying to 'fix' it herself. There's not much to 'fix' now anyways. LOL

I was pretty open and honest about how I feel about it and she was calm and rational (not normal for her at all) but stuck to her guns that this is what she wants right now and thats it, So I'll have to learn to live with it.

Oh and BTW, this definitely isn't our only or largest problem, it was just something bothering me at the moment, like any couple we have some real challenges, but they don't fit the scope of this thread so I'll leave it at that.

Thanks!

Brad145


----------



## LuvMyH

There are women out there rocking cute pixie cuts, but I think they require a good stylist to get the desired effect. I've also heard that while they look great with little or no effort on a day to day basis, they can actually be more high maintenance salon-wise. Some have to be trimmed every 3-4 weeks to maintain their shape. If your wife doesn't like to pay for haircuts, I would think something a bit longer without alot of layers would keep her out of the salon longer. Just my opinion. I'm not a profressional, just a girly-girl woman who reads alot of magazines

Anyway, these trends come and go. Try to be patient- she'll likely tire of her current style and be onto something different after a while. You've let her know that you would prefer it longer, hopefully that will sink in eventually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meriter

Brad145 said:


> Ok, this may sound petty, but recently my wife of 9 years (together for 15) started cutting her hair really short. It was always about shoulder length before or a little longer, but now it's all buzzed in the back and pretty short up top too.
> 
> I've told her that I thought it looked better longer (very carefully of course) and was told that she liked it short and it doesn't matter what I like.
> 
> The problem is I really don't find the Hugh Grant look attractive on a woman, and our sex life is definitely suffering (though it wasn't great to begin with, see previous paragraph for insight into why) and I'm struggling with how to tell her that having a man's haircut makes her less attractive to me.
> 
> Sounds simple, but it has the potential to get really ugly, she seems to be cutting it shorter and shorter on a weekly basis based on the hair I find in the sink, I'm afraid she'll look like she's active military by Xmas.
> 
> I really can't see any way to tell her how I feel without a huge fight, any insight?


I actually like short hair on a woman, but she has to have a pretty face for it. In my eye, short hair draws more attention to the facial features than long hair does.
Anyway, if you don't like it...good luck. LOL
my wife has naturally curly hair. Despite my love of short hair, I want her to grow it out a bit and let it be curly. She won't have it. She straightens it (fries it to a crisp) every day and keeps it relatively short (chin length about). 
She will also ask me what color she should dye it and then NEVER takes my advice.

She says I need to let her be herself and not try to change her. LOL. I want her to leave her hair natural - as she was born with - and not straighten it, but yet i'm trying to change her?
LOL.
Women are strange.
one other thing: HEAVEN forbid if I do something to my hair that she doesn't approve of! I'm not allowed to grow it any length other than very short.


----------



## savevsdeath

::Slightly off-topic::

I have observed women cutting thier hair when they go through a major life crisis. What's up with that?


----------



## FeelsBadMan

I heard of some study about this and it said that when a women of a centain age do this it is to ward off men and to purposely look un-attractive,and they have simply given up on looking good. Dunno, maybe she was just tired of doing her hair though?


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Brad145 said:


> I spoke with her and she definitely likes it the way it is, though she is too cheap to pay for a hairdresser and keeps trying to 'fix' it herself. There's not much to 'fix' now anyways. LOL


 :scratchhead: Well, that could be a problem. A good hair stylist makes a world of difference! Couldn't imagine not having mine! I get my hair done about every 4-5 weeks and have it colored every other month. 

Maybe you could offer to pay for it? If she got her hair professionally styled in a short, sexy style you might find yourself loving it!


----------



## Tex67

My wife cut her hair down to the bare bones today. It looks awful. She's a pretty lady, but now she looks like a guy. Her mom got after her the last time she did this. I hate it. I've told her before, but I think she does it to make some sort of statement. It worked, and now I just don't even want to look at her. I know it sounds cold, but she deliberately did it. We already have marital issues, now this just added to it.


----------



## that_girl

Every breakup gave me a new hair style. New chapter, new look  I loved it. 

I have had every hair cut possible. Shaved, down to my butt and everywhere in between. Right now it's aabout 2 inches past my shoulders and I feel good with it. Feminine. Hubs likes it long too and I respect that for him, I mean, it's not hard for me to take care of my hair...and I'm not the one lookin' at it. 

And GOD FORBID he said he was going to grow a beard  NO! lolol Not that he would...but if he did :nono:

It's just hair though, OP. Talk to her and tell her but...it will grow back and she'll get over it. I've had her hair cut after college and loved it. But it was maybe more punkish than your wife's. It was fun though  My BF at the time LOVED it. It showed off my neck and shoulders


----------



## proudwidaddy

I too agree with one of the posters that said "I would kill to have these types of problems."

Would you rather have a wife who cuts her hair short, or no wife at all? 

Sorry not to flame but in the grand scheme of things I think things could be worse. I know it's not what you find attractive, but if your wife went through Chemo and lost her hair, would you not find her attractive based upon the love you have for her?


----------



## CantePe

I hate to say it but this is a "suck it up buttercup" moment in my opinion.

I've always been a "it's their body, their choice". I would be like her saying to you I don't want you to grow a go-tee because I hate them but you like them and the way you look with them. It would be the same - your body, your choice as it is hers.

Most women (and myself included) cut hair short for simple maintenance reasons. Short hair is easier to wash, maintain and style.


----------



## Tex67

Geez! Did you not notice the "deliberately" part of my post? The last I heard is no one deliberately gets cancer / chemo, then deliberately loses their hair.

One has nothing to do with the other. You must be really desperate to think that having a wife is all that matters, and you would put up with anything just to have one.

Let me tell you, if you had one, she'd leave because she would be so absolutely bored with your complacency.

On the chemo question, I think I would be attracted to her strength in her fight against cancer.

This really is not even remotely related to the spirit of this posting.


----------



## CantePe

FeelsBadMan said:


> I heard of some study about this and it said that when a women of a centain age do this it is to ward off men and to purposely look un-attractive,and they have simply given up on looking good. Dunno, maybe she was just tired of doing her hair though?


:rofl:

Uhm....I have no words for that "study". I call bullocks as my English friend might say.


----------



## Tex67

Maybe so Cantepe, but if I did something deliberate that she found unattractive, I would hope she'd say something. I do and will suck it up in the end. It is a marriage, and we have kids. I'm not leaving her because of her hair, but damn, she looks good with the longer hair. Maybe if she puts the major lipstick on, and wears something ****ty to go with it, I might be good with it.


----------



## CantePe

Tex67 said:


> Maybe so Cantepe, but if I did something deliberate that she found unattractive, I would hope she'd say something. I do and will suck it up in the end. It is a marriage, and we have kids. I'm not leaving her because of her hair, but damn, she looks good with the longer hair. *Maybe if she puts the major lipstick on, and wears something ****ty to go with it, I might be good with it.*


TELL HER THAT! You might end up with a little something something... I know my husband would if he said that but I'm a rough around the edges French\Irish girl.


----------



## chillymorn

that_girl said:


> Every breakup gave me a new hair style. New chapter, new look  I loved it.
> 
> I have had every hair cut possible. Shaved, down to my butt and everywhere in between. Right now it's aabout 2 inches past my shoulders and I feel good with it. Feminine. Hubs likes it long too and I respect that for him, I mean, it's not hard for me to take care of my hair...and I'm not the one lookin' at it.
> 
> And GOD FORBID he said he was going to grow a beard  NO! lolol Not that he would...but if he did :nono:
> 
> It's just hair though, OP. Talk to her and tell her but...it will grow back and she'll get over it. I've had her hair cut after college and loved it. But it was maybe more punkish than your wife's. It was fun though  My BF at the time LOVED it. It showed off my neck and shoulders


so in another thread you thought getting a tat was ok even if your spouce disaproved and in this one you indicate that your hub growing a beard is a no'no? sounds like a huge double standard.


----------



## chillymorn

She dosn't care if you fine her attractive.

sounds like she shopping for some new meat.


----------



## Shiksa

I have the opposite problem. I've always worn my hair short, sometimes really short and spiky. Now I've let my hair grow long and my husband doesn't really like it. I think that however our hair was when he fell in love is how they like your hair. I've let it grow because it makes me look younger and sexier. I think its starting to grow on him as well.


----------



## Good Dog

I'm in the opposite situation right now. My wife's always had short hair and is now growing it long for the first time in her 30s. I guess it just goes to show that what we prefer is often just what we're used to, and over time I've gotten to like the longer hair just fine. Maybe give it time and see if you end up liking it?


----------



## that_girl

chillymorn said:


> so in another thread you thought getting a tat was ok even if your spouce disaproved and in this one you indicate that your hub growing a beard is a no'no? sounds like a huge double standard.


Not really because we're tat people. I don't have to kiss a tat. I do have to kiss a face with a beard. Was her tat on her face to remind him every day that he wasn't into tats? I dunno. Maybe it was. My tat is hidden. Hubs' tats are on his arms. But we dont' mind tats.

I wouldn't punish him if he did grow a beard though! I know that much. Just make him wash it before gettin' busy. Beards smell. My ex had one. EW!

Also, in the tat post, I said I couldn't think of something permanent that would make me flip. Beards are not permanent last I checked.

When I get my hair cut, he does say, "Not short! " and I respect that because it's just hair.


----------



## FirstYearDown

When I was younger and much thinner, I rocked a short bright red do. Men used to catcall me with "Hey, Reds! Come here!" 

Now that my face is fuller, I don't think that short hair suits me anymore. So I keep it shoulder length or longer-curls balance the roundness of my face.

My husband loves me with longer hair, but he would never dream of controlling what I do with it. We have a partnership and not a parent-child dynamic, where I have to ask permission to change my appearance. If I asked my husband if I could have a haircut, he would ask me how old I was. :rofl: Real men like strong women who do not require constant approval. 

It is nice when a married couple can be considerate of each other's tastes. My husband knows that I don't like him with a moustache, so he does not grow one. My husband has always loved the fact that I rarely wear makeup, so I let him see me bare faced all the time. 

I don't think there is anything petty or wrong, about being displeased with a wife who has such short hair. I was angry with my husband when he let his beard and his hair grow too much; he looked so unkempt! The "I don't care" response is a red flag, almost like she doesn't want to look pretty for her husband. What about a compromise length?


----------



## kittykat09

Necro'd from 2010. XD

But my opinion is that it is something that deserves some sort of compromise. After all, a woman should *want* to look attractive for her man (and vice versa). There has to be some way that the two tastes can overlap. I understand that "my hair, my choice" argument but again, it really does tell your SO that you don't give a rip about their opinion if you change your hair in ways that they don't like. 

Since it is something so small, why not show some consideration for your SO's feelings?


----------



## Beowulf

For years Morrigan had short hair and I always asked her to grow it long. A few years ago she did and now she loves it. Every now and then she says she's going to cut it short again (pretty sure its just to get me going). I tell her if she does I'm going to shave my head (I did it a long time ago and she hated it). I also told her that I would shave her head while I was at it. I could do it. She's a heavy sleeper.

Hmm, two cue balls dancing in the night. Kinda romantic yes?


----------



## endlessgrief

This is horribly shallow! She is still the same person dammit, you should find her attractive no matter how she looks! 

Just kidding

I totally get it. After 20 years together, my husband shaved off his beard, I had never seen him without a beard, and I flipped. I wasn't attracted to him. His lips were thin at pencil lines and I begged him to grow the beard back.

Also, he once cut his long hair to a buzz cut and it threw me for a loop!!!!

Some women like to cut their hair short, especially if they are busy women so they don't have to worry about their hair. The downfall there is they look like boys or bull ***** and most of them drive mini-vans.


----------



## Complexity

Fully sympathise with you Tex, I hate this "making a statement" bullsh!t


----------



## Tex67

update!!!
I got to looking more closely at her, and realized it's just a matter of flying my freak flag. she actually looks pretty hot in her new retro doo. she slapped on some lipstick, and some retro eye shadow. I'm likin' in now! more later.... LOL!:rofl::smthumbup:


----------



## TRy

Brad145 said:


> I've told her that I thought it looked better longer (very carefully of course) and was told that she liked it short and it doesn't matter what I like.


 This is a big red flag. It should matter what you think. I am not saying that you should be the final word on this, but to not even take your feelings into consideration shows a lack of love.

It is normal for a wife’s hair to be important to a husband. According to a recent survey discussed in an article on match.com titled What men and women notice on dates “60% of men surveyed would rather date a woman with great hair than noticeable curves — and 74% of them said they notice a woman because of her hair. In fact, a full 44% of male respondents said that hair was the first thing they notice about a woman… even before her clothes (26%), legs (25%)”. Below is a link to the article.

What men and women notice on dates



seeking sanity said:


> Dude, I would kill for the type of problems you have. My advice is suck it up. Life is full of much bigger problems.


 Many spouses would kill to have their spouse still care what they looked like. Bigger problems come when they do not.


----------



## michzz

Yet another zombie thread lives on.


----------



## that_girl

Zombie? He replied and updated yesterday...


----------



## Lon

that_girl said:


> Zombie? He replied and updated yesterday...


not the OP?

Anyway so what old thread, it got bumped now. And I feel like commenting. My ex would occasionally do something freaky to her hair, one time she got tight braids, that was interesting... another time she shaved half her head and got a massive "hair tattoo" carved in the shape of a star. I never liked either that much, when she asked if I liked it I said "no I don't like it, but I love that you wanted to try something different and did it" and patiently waited for it to grow out, but then she kept going back every few weeks and maintaining it. What bothered me more about this, was how my family members and some of our close friends would come to me with looks of disgust and seeming offended criticising her choices behind her back, viewing her like she was crazy, but I would defend her and tell them I like her choices, if you have a problem talk to her about it - they would always backstep and say "oh, its not that bad, it'll grow back, and put on a fake smile" (but in my mind I was agreeing with them, their vitriol got to me)


----------



## angelpixie

endlessgrief said:


> I totally get it. After 20 years together, my husband shaved off his beard, I had never seen him without a beard, and I flipped. I wasn't attracted to him. His lips were thin at pencil lines and I begged him to grow the beard back.


When we were earlier in our married life, STBXH didn't shave for a few days and I begged him to grow a beard. I thought he'd look so sexy. He didn't want to, but compromised & grew a mustache. He couldn't grow a very full one, so ended up trying a beard. And sure enough, it suits him _really_ well. There weren't as many guys with beards then, so sometimes he'd threaten to shave it off, but I wouldn't let him. Without it, he had a much more babyish face -- the beard gave him a very sexy 'edge.' Last spring, he shaved it off for some photos he was taking. We were already separated at the time (though still living together). It broke my heart -- felt like another 'separation.' But since he was no longer 'mine' and didn't care about what I thought, I couldn't say anything. Luckily, his friends, who'd never seen him w/o a beard, were very vocal that he needed to grow it back. (As in 'Yikes! Grow that beard back!") So, he did. Now, I almost wish he hadn't -- would have made the parting even easier, LOL. 

ETA: On the other hand, I love wearing my hair curly, even though he's told me he likes it straighter. I _feel_ different when my hair is curly. Weird, I know.


----------



## the gifted

when it's less attractive just for you?


----------



## Goldmember357

greenpearl said:


> I have kept my hair long for 8 years.
> 
> My husband told me that he likes women with long hair. He thinks that I definitely look prettier with long hair. Some women look pretty with short hair, like Halle Berry.
> 
> It takes a long time to wash long hair, and a long time to dry. For several times I asked my husband if I can have a hair cut, he said OK but not too short. I don't ask him if I can have a hair cut anymore. Because I know he likes long hair, I'll just keep my long hair.
> 
> My hair is about to my waist. It looks wavy and soft!
> 
> I know I do a lot to maintain the woman my husband loves. He loves, he gets! It is not too much for me to do!



Long hair is beautiful if kept up well. I love my wifes entire body i can worship it lol and yes i love her hair included even when she thinks it looks bad.

to TS

i have no idea what to do. You tell her you dont like it and she loves it so thus it will hurt her feelings.


----------



## CandieGirl

that_girl said:


> Just make him wash it before gettin' busy. Beards smell. My ex had one. EW!


Frigging hilarious! LOL! Beards smell! Bwahhh ha ha ha ha ha!!!!

:rofl:

Short hair on a woman is rarely attractive, IMO. I finally told one of my besties, enough with the short spiky hairdoo...she's heavier, so it makes her look even more bowling pinnish.


----------



## angelpixie

that_girl said:


> I wouldn't punish him if he did grow a beard though! I know that much. Just make him wash it before gettin' busy. Beards smell. My ex had one. EW!


That's funny -- none of the bearded guys I've known have had smelly beards. Must have been something about your ex, LOL.


----------



## John Boy

Just saw this I'll thread and thought I'd add my two cents worth.My wife had mid back length wavy brunette hair then shocked me and came home with a super short Bob haircut with bangs and dyed red!About the same time she donated all of her jeans,short shorts,mini skirts,etc to Goodwill.Now she wears very conservative high neck dresses usually with a floral print.It was quite an adjustment for me.She said that she did it all to be a better Christian so I have supported it.It has been over a year now and she has even cut the Bob into a "pixie"cut.We mostly sleep in separate beds now but I still love her.She also quit drinking wine so I feel I have to be supportive.Sometimes you just have to accept it when someone changes.


----------



## Lila

@John Boy, this thread is ten years old. Please do not post on inactive threads in the future. Start a new one if you'd like to discuss your issues.

Closing thread.


----------

